# integra engine cover?



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

hi all,

we have just bought a 2001 635 integra which seems fabulous so far.

one question that i have is whether there is any sort of sound insulation under the plastic panel which 'fills in' the gap between the ducato dashboard and the windscreen?

the engine seems quite raucous when accelerating and much louder then our laika which we have just sold. all that i can see is the thin plastic moulding and i can't see how this provides much sound insulation?

sorry to sound vague but this is our first A class so it seems so different to the coachbuilts that we have had in the past.

thanks for any advice

glenn


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have EM integra 810, Don,t think there is much sound insulation but it is an A class and from being in other A class motorhomes (Hymer and a Rapido) I think the engine noise is about the same. Had an Autotrail coachbuilt before and yes the EM is a bit noisier but the engine is effectively in the cab with you. Coachbuilts have a steel bulkhead between the engine and cab and is more outside of the cab area.
Can,t say it is enough to bother me though.
Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

If it continues to bother you, there are sound-deadening mats available to fix to the underside of the engine "compartment". IIRC, a chap in Leeds does them.

Colin


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks very much for your thoughts - things like noise are very subjective i know but i will give it a few weeks more and the think about some sound deadening i think?

just seemed strange to me when the rest of the van seems so well put together!

glenn


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The people I finally used for our previous (Ducato-based) motorhome were Noisekiller

I have no link with the company other than as a Previous, satisfied, customer.

Colin


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

A Classes still have the same steel bulkhead, just that there's not a lot of room under and round the bonnet. Are you sure it's not your exhaust? Ours parted company on Friday but we drove home today and didn't seem much noisier than usual.

Joe


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

Many thanks to all - will check out the sound insulation people as recommended over the next couple of weeks i think,

Glenn


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

you could try a carpet on the top of the dash it would be easier than underneath

joe


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I traded in Hymer A-class with the Fiat 2.8 engine for the EuraMobil I have, and my son (who came with me) and I commented immediately on trying the EuraMobil after the Hymer how much quieter it was. Although mine's on the 2.7 diesel Merc rather than the Fiat I can't imagine that the EM noise insulation is any different, although the Merc's could be, I suppose (engine mounts etc). The engine enclosure's top, inside the windscreen, appears to be simply fibreglass-based if I recall (without looking).

Driving styles vary, of course, and I'm not really one for the pedal to the metal - the Merc seems to have enough poke at relatively modest revs to step away pretty swiftly from slow motion or standstill. So maybe I've just not stretched the motor to be raucous!


----------

